# Exception: Connection reset by peer: socket write error



## Goldfish (14. Aug 2011)

Hi Leute, ich hab im Forum zwar schon was zu diesem Thema gefunden, aber das hat mich noch nicht ganz überzeugt und ich habs noch nicht ganz begriffen...
Also ich bekomme in einer Tour diese Exception, wenn ich etwas mache mit meiner Anwendung, wobei das interessante ist, dass diese Exception den Fluss des Programms in keinerlei weise beeinflusst. Es funktioniert noch immer alles tadellos und zudem kommt diese Exception auch nicht immer. Es scheint auch keinen konkreten Grund zu geben, dass die auftaucht, zumindest ist mir bisher keiner aufgefallen, weshalb ich mir auch keinen Reim darauf machen kann.
Nur wenn diese Exception einmal auftritt, dann kommt sie bei jeder neuen Aktion wieder, obwohl wie gesagt noch alles funktioniert. Die Kommunikation zwischen Server und Client ist nicht beeinträchtigt... hat jemand ne Idee, was das alles soll?


----------



## AlexSpritze (14. Aug 2011)

Ein wenig Code, und vor allem der Stacktrace mitsamt Exception wären hilfreich.


----------



## FArt (17. Aug 2011)

Allgmein: die Gegenstelle hat den Socket geschlossen während du schreiben möchtest.

In seltenen Fällen wird der Socket nicht von der Gegenstelle sondern irgendwo zwischen Sender und Empfänger geschlossen, z.B. von einer Firewall oder ähnliches.


----------

